# Sales of Nero Liquid TV | Tivo PC® were discontinued on December 30th, 2009



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

http://www.nero.com/enu/support-liquidtv.html?NeroSID=7b709cb1180ea3d85aeb81b77c1b1231

I've just found this while looking to see if there was any progress on the Tivo on a PC product that's been available for a while now in the US, Canada & Mexico.

They had said they would make an announcement in 2009 on wider availability. I guess that's not going to happen


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Sales of Nero Liquid TV&#8482; | Tivo PC&#174; were discontinued on December 30th, 2009

*ouch*


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Shame that they never tried it in the UK.

I suppose that the inclusion of a free Media Center in Vista and Windows 7 has probably killed the PC market.


----------



## Raymond Day (May 13, 2002)

You have to have a very good PC for it to work! TiVo work on a very slow CPU and Nero Liquid TV&#8482; is just junk in being fast like a TiVo is. Do a command with the remote and it's there on a TiVo but not Nero Liquid TV&#8482;. I have a 2 core 3.76 Mhz and then even upgraded my video card to more then there System Requirements! It's a joke when you have to have at lest a 3.0 Mhz CPU! I guess they need to program it in assembly not some slow program it must be using now.

I look for a update on it that would say fixed slowness. But never seen that.

-Raymond Day


----------



## BrianHughes (Jan 21, 2001)

I would have been quite happy to put a quad cpu in, loads of RAM and then lived with whatever speed it was. When you don't have any other real option you can put up with quite a lot.

I have experimented with Vista & Windows 7 Media centre but the family hated it so this was my great hope.


----------

